# TM DNP 375mg



## JayNo27 (Sep 30, 2014)

What's up people!

So I've read most of the recent DNP threads and it seems like a lot of you run 250mg e/d and then try 500 and it's a killer. I've got the 125mg caps and have been running 250mg a day since Monday and don't think it's too bad tbh. Obviously it's not a nice feeling being sweaty 24/7 but it's manageable.

Reckon I might start 375 per day from Monday, anyone tried it and how'd you get on?


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Nope, but I wish I had! Definely would have been the sweet spot.

6 days into 250 and I felt little, even had a sauna!

500 and 6 days later I was f**ked.

You're on it 7 days now. Very near peak saturation, I'd up it and see how it goes. If it gets too much, you can stop it for a day or two and levels will drop very quickly, then start back again at 250.

Some people feel that the sides doesnt correlate to the weight loss. I tracked weight and dosage everyday and found, while double the dose doesn't equal double the weight loss, it was fairly near.


----------



## JayNo27 (Sep 30, 2014)

Cheers Dude, am I right in thinking you're in China?

If so it must be a lot tougher to run surely?

On the flip side does that mean you can buy allllllllll the raws for about 25p a kilo? :thumb


----------



## JayNo27 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ps Mods, don't ban me for 'price talk'!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

JayNo27 said:


> Cheers Dude, am I right in thinking you're in China?
> 
> If so it must be a lot tougher to run surely?
> 
> On the flip side does that mean you can buy allllllllll the raws for about 25p a kilo? :thumb


 Yeah but I waited until I came back to the UK to do it in case something went wrong and I had to get myself to hospital asap. I was that paranoid on my first run of DNP. :lol:

DNP is dirt cheap here but zero chance I'd use a Chinese source in case he f**ked up capping quantities

Back in UK later this year, will do a two week run at 375mg at the end of this lean bulk.


----------



## mannersjay (Aug 19, 2013)

375 might not be bad. Don't know your working conditions, but that should play a big part in your thinking. I thought I was Billy big balls on 250mg, and as I only had 250 mg tabs, after 14 days I jumped to 500 mg. MATE!! I lost strength that took me over a month to get back, was lethargic as hell, couldn't walk up the escalators, sweating like a dog in a Chinese restaurant. Highlights...or lowlights included going into the toilets at work for a 45 minute kip for the last 4-5 days. Again, depending on your job, I think sailing along on 250 mg will get the job done nicely. Maybe up it to 375mg for the last 5 days, just to go out with a bang.


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Like to point out there's ~10% variance in strength between crystal and powder DNP, your 250mg may be my 200mg depending on if you have crystal or not.

On the packet does it say 2,4-Dinitrophenol or Sodium 2,4-Dinitrophenolate? The first is powder, latter being what's commonly referred to as crystal.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

jakes said:


> Like to point out there's ~10% variance in strength between crystal and powder DNP, your 250mg may be my 200mg depending on if you have crystal or not.
> 
> On the packet does it say 2,4-Dinitrophenol or Sodium 2,4-Dinitrophenolate? The first is powder, latter being what's commonly referred to as crystal.


 Haha there's more than a 10% variance on fill level of the capsules, and it is crystal in TM dnp as far as I know


----------



## JayNo27 (Sep 30, 2014)

So to update this I went for 375mg e/d. The first week when I was on 6:00-14:00 it was absolute death!

Obviously I'm normally knackered on an early shift but this was a whole new level! Not only was I knackered at work but the gym was a joke too! Honestly, if and when I plan to use DNP again then I need to work it to coincide with me not being on an early shift, its that bad!

Having said that the weight did fall off me like nobody's business, I'm saying 16.5lbs in 18 days!

That includes a couple of crap days.

I'll be honest if you can get away with being sweaty at work then it's 2-3 weeks of horrible-ness instead of probably 10 weeks?

F.Y.I Baby wipes at work

s**t loads of fluids

Towels on your sofa, bed, anywhere you sit for more than 5 minutes.

Oh yeah if you're single don't go on a Tinder date ( if she buys you a full fat JD and Coke instead of diet it will come sweating back out of you pronto! ?)


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

JayNo27 said:


> So to update this I went for 375mg e/d. The first week when I was on 6:00-14:00 it was absolute death!
> 
> Obviously I'm normally knackered on an early shift but this was a whole new level! Not only was I knackered at work but the gym was a joke too! Honestly, if and when I plan to use DNP again then I need to work it to coincide with me not being on an early shift, its that bad!
> 
> ...


 I just stop resistance training when on a 2 week+ DNP cycle, what's the point?

you're certainly not building muscle, all you are doing really is creating a bigger calories deficit.

The workouts are terrible anyway on DNP so just take 2 weeks off then blast like a mad man as the body is in an incredible anabolic state post DNP.


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> I just stop resistance training when on a 2 week+ DNP cycle, what's the point?
> 
> you're certainly not building muscle, all you are doing really is creating a bigger calories deficit.
> 
> The workouts are terrible anyway on DNP so just take 2 weeks off then blast like a mad man as the body is in an incredible anabolic state post DNP.


 Best thing imo, train as often as you can whilst on dnp. Lifting to cause metabolic damage, dnp increases the body's work rate ( can't find readings as on phone atm) do as much cardio as possible, LISS is better imo. High doses of dnp you'd struggle with breathing so doubt people can do hiit.

The more activity you do the better whilst on dnp

where most people mess up is once they've finished dnp. Eat 10-12 x bw for cals, lowish carbs...once finished dnp gradually add 50-100g carbs every 5 days, slowly reduce cardio...continue for 10-14 days then re evaluate your cals.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Best thing imo, train as often as you can whilst on dnp. Lifting to cause metabolic damage, dnp increases the body's work rate ( can't find readings as on phone atm) do as much cardio as possible, LISS is better imo. High doses of dnp you'd struggle with breathing so doubt people can do hiit.
> 
> The more activity you do the better whilst on dnp
> 
> where most people mess up is once they've finished dnp. Eat 10-12 x bw for cals*, lowish carbs...once finished dnp gradually add 50-100g carbs every 5 days*, slowly reduce cardio...continue for 10-14 days then re evaluate your cals.


 why?

its irrelevant unless you find it helping with appetite satiety

Its the calories that are important


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> why?
> 
> its irrelevant unless you find it helping with appetite satiety
> 
> Its the calories that are important


 Ime lower carbs helps with less sweating. People tend to overhype the "anabolic rebound" after dnp and go full yolo thinking they will replenish the glycogen stores as soon as they've come off. Many people fail dnp runs as they end up back at square one.

I see gradually increasing carbs as the best way not to regain the lost weight. Yes total cals is the main factor, I just think this is the best way.

People need to also realise that fat cells just shrink and can be easily normalised ( back to pre dnp state) unless they keep up good eating habits.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Ime lower carbs helps with less sweating. People tend to overhype the "anabolic rebound" after dnp and go full yolo thinking they will replenish the glycogen stores as soon as they've come off. Many people fail dnp runs as they end up back at square one.
> 
> I see gradually increasing carbs as the best way not to regain the lost weight. Yes total cals is the main factor, I just think this is the best way.
> 
> People need to also realise that fat cells just shrink and can be easily normalised ( back to pre dnp state) unless they keep up good eating habits.


 I see your point. The point I was trying to make is that the carbs may aid in your ability to keep cals low but lowering carbs in them themselves won't take precedence in speeding up DNP ability over protein fats, nor will it cause weight too be put on faster after DNP is discontinued.

I always run high carbs irrespective of dnp, diet, bulking cutting etc. I never see any advantage to low carbs but yes many find it being up keep cals low.

The only reason I'd ever consider lower carbs is on DNP to keep heat low.


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> I see your point. The point I was trying to make is that the carbs may aid in your ability to keep cals low but lowering carbs in them themselves won't take precedence in speeding up DNP ability over protein fats, nor will it cause weight too be put on faster after DNP is discontinued.
> 
> I always run high carbs irrespective of dnp, diet, bulking cutting etc. I never see any advantage to low carbs but yes many find it being up keep cals low.
> 
> The only reason I'd ever consider lower carbs is on DNP to keep heat low.


 Totally agree with the satiety. I just can't handle the heat haha. If anybody reading this is going to run dnp.

Low dose (200mg)= have carbs, helps with satiety, you won't sweat and less likely to cheat. I prefer oats. Eat a isocaloric diet, no need for silly amounts of protein. Gradually increase cardio.

High dose (600mg+)= You dun goofed, you'll see good results 3days+ Be flat, weak as anything, be a sweaty mess 24/7 and end up in same place you was before. But if anybody insists low cals, low carbs, shitloads of stimulants..preferably amphetamines...still your life will be a drag, do as much weight training you can mentally do and as much cardio, over train whatever for as long as you can last on high doses. Just LDAR in front of fans


----------

